# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  how can i hit the tear drop the most?

## tprop

what can i do for extreme tear drop size on quads?

----------


## mindmuscle

Sumo squat with foot position semi wide with toes pointing out. Go heavy. Also leg extension with foot position toes pointing outward and back.

----------


## kraken

Hack squats holding the bar behind my legs always hit my lower thighs hard.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

front squats. are the fkn business. do it, hey do it......... do it

----------


## CMPD213

close stance squats help me, also leg press with your feet low and close together.. Zane used to do them

----------


## ghettoboyd

leg presses as heavy as i can go for high reps work for me.

----------


## Bossman

2nd vote for hack squats. I do them on the hack sled, feet close.

----------


## BIG TEXAN

hacks, leg press and leg extensions for the tear drop bro....

----------


## Brown Ninja

Front squats and hacks with bar behind your back have always been my favorites

----------


## Misery13

hacks but don't completely losck out as this will keep constant tension on the muscles just above the knees...

----------


## ninesecz

I also say hack Squats... I think they work very goo!

----------


## FireGuy

> Hack squats holding the bar behind my legs always hit my lower thighs hard.


Wow....I cant remember the last time I heard someone mention "old fashioned hacks". I have a feeling 99.9% of people have never done them or heard of them. They will kick your a$$!!

----------


## The Deuce

I definitely have been implementing these into my leg routine as of late. They have been SMOKING me... Aint even right how much it will send my quads into a a spasm from HELL... I love it.. I can't believe I hadn't been doing them up until 2 weeks ago.. and NOW.. now I will never take them out of my routine.. well I can't say NEVER but for the MOST part I'll try and keep em IN there... hahaha

----------


## skr0w

leg ext. and hack squats get my votes. Don't for get genetics play a role as well.

----------


## ...aydn...

sumo leg press supersetted with leg ext, toe;s out.

----------


## Narkissos

> Wow....I cant remember the last time I heard someone mention "old fashioned hacks". I have a feeling 99.9% of people have never done them or heard of them. They will kick your a$$!!


yea... they used to be my mainstay.

E-z curl bar, so i could keep the bar tight on the spot where my glutes and hams tied in... heels elevated.

Ass-to-floor.

LOVED 'em.

----------


## FireGuy

> yea... they used to be my mainstay.
> 
> *E-z curl bar,* so i could keep the bar tight on the spot where my glutes and hams tied in... heels elevated.
> 
> Ass-to-floor.
> 
> LOVED 'em.


I will have to try them that way, always did them using the Smith Machine.

----------

